#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  10 TikTok Trends to Watch in 2021

## Bhavya

Looking to focus on TikTok for your social media marketing efforts in 2021? Have a look at the following ten TikTok trends shared by Oberlo that will guide your social media marketing strategy in 2021. Check out the key TikTok trends in below graphic.

----------

